# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Corrie Spoilers 6th - 10th August 2012

## Perdita

Coming up on Coronation Street, Deirdre Barlow becomes concerned as the destructive relationship between Tyrone Dobbs and Kirsty Soames takes a new twist.

Tyrone (Alan Halsall) tries to take a firmer approach with Kirsty (Natalie Gumede) next month after she lashes out at him once again with her most shocking attack yet.

When Tyrone urges Kirsty to seek help for her anger issues if they're to have any future together, she reluctantly agrees to see Doctor Carter - genuinely accepting that she needs to change.

However, when the time comes for her appointment, Kirsty gets cold feet and rushes out of the surgery - leaving Deirdre (Anne Kirkbride) bemused.

Kirsty later lies to Tyrone by telling him that everything is fine, claiming that Doctor Carter believes her problems are merely due to pregnancy hormones.

As the day continues, though, Tyrone discovers that Kirsty didn't attend the appointment, and immediately confronts the unstable factory worker over her deception.

When an argument erupts between the couple in the back yard at Number 9, Kirsty desperately tries to grab Tyrone - but he shoves her away.

Kirsty stumbles over and sustains an injury of her own, just as Deirdre walks in. How will Tyrone react when Deirdre suspects that he is beating Kirsty?


Â© ITV



Â© ITV

Coronation Street airs these scenes on Monday, August 6 at 7.30pm on ITV1.

----------

Dazzle (29-07-2012), Glen1 (31-07-2012), sarah c (30-07-2012), tammyy2j (29-07-2012)

----------


## alan45

Monday

Tyrone tells Kirsty that they need to find help for her anger issues. Though nervous, Kirsty realises that their relationship is at risk, so she agrees to see Doctor Carter. However, when the time comes for her appointment, Kirsty bottles it - concocting an excuse and fleeing from the surgery, which leaves Deirdre bemused. 

Kirsty later tells Tyrone that everything is fine - Doctor Carter reckons that her problems are due to pregnancy hormones and she just needs to relax. Later in The Rovers, though, Tyrone asks Deirdre what follow-up options might be available and the truth comes out. When Tyrone later confronts Kirsty, a heated argument erupts between them in the back yard of Number 9. Kirsty desperately tries to grab Tyrone, but when he shoves her away, she stumbles over and sustains an injury of her own - just as Deirdre walks in...

Meanwhile, with the help of Lloyd, Steve arranges an acoustic night gig for Ryan at a local pub. Michelle is thrilled when Ryan agrees to do it, but does he have ulterior motives for taking the opportunity?

Elsewhere, Tracy continues to work her ticket in a way only she can. Is Emily starting to believe that Norris's constant whining about the house interloper is justified? 

Also, Mary's infatuation with Roy steps up a pace when she gets him to agree to a musical excursion.


Deirdre insists that Kirsty should get her injury looked at. When she comes back from the doctors with the all-clear, Kirsty hopes Tyrone might now finally understand her problem. 

Tyrone's anger mounts when Kirsty tells him that Deirdre thinks he's beating her. Having finally had enough, Tyrone storms out. When he cools down and returns later, realising that he has to do whatever he can to salvage his relationship, Kirsty has a shocking surprise in store for him as she announces that she's leaving...

Meanwhile, Michelle is bursting with pride when she returns with Ryan after the gig - so much so that she fails to realise that a large amount of cash has somehow vanished from her purse. When Lloyd lets slip that Steve was behind setting the gig up, Michelle is intrigued. But what will she say to Steve when she confronts him about it?

Elsewhere, after Tracy's latest reckless behaviour leads to the ruination of Norris's dancing shoes, she feigns illness while he hatches a plan for revenge. When Norris's efforts lead to ructions, Emily realises that she might finally be at snapping point.

Also, Mary is thwarted when Roy reveals that they won't be going on their planned trip alone.


Thursday

A troubled Tyrone calls Kirsty for the umpteenth time. Struggling to hide the fact that she's left him, Tyrone snaps at Rob when he asks why Kirsty is not at work, and also causes friction at the garage. 

After a difficult day, Tyrone eventually crumbles and confesses all to Tina. She is sympathetic, suggesting that maybe it's for the best. But is this what Tyrone wants to hear?

Meanwhile, Emily solves the problem of Norris's wrecked dancing shoes by lending him Ernest's, on the understanding that he takes extra special care with them. When Tracy - who's still claiming to be ill - later manages to destroy these too, Emily erupts and throws her out of Number 3. Despite Tracy still claiming that everything's going wrong because she's really ill, Ken refuses to take her in. Has Tracy finally run out of options? 

Elsewhere, Ryan has been asked to perform another gig at the pub, but reckons he can't because his amp is bust. Will Steve's leap to his aid be welcome?

Also today, Mary's luck is on the turn when Hayley learns that the Elgar recital in Malvern clashes with a last minute chance to join Norris at a dance competition, while Chesney finds an antidote to his business frustrations in family matters when Katy suggests getting Joseph christened.


Friday

After treating the news that she's moved in with Beth with scorn, Steve tells Tracy that she has to be there to pick Amy up that evening. Despite the fact that she's still claiming to be ill, Tracy snaps - of course she'll be there! 

Later, however, after declaring that she's been given food poisoning at the cafÃ©, Tracy's health takes a dramatic turn for the worse. Has she been genuinely ill all along?

Meanwhile, as Tyrone hurriedly chucks all traces of Kirsty into bin bags, it's clear that he's struggling to cope with the fact that he might be missing out on being a dad for the second time. He finally finds the strength to tell Rob that Kirsty's done a flit, and is moved by the response of his mates. Later, though, Tyrone is furious when he discovers Tina and Tommy talking about him. He takes his temper out on poor Chesney when he gets his van towed away.

Elsewhere, Anna tackles Mary, concerned that she has an ulterior motive behind her pending trip away with Roy. Mary feigns innocence and declares she's deeply offended, but have Anna's words struck a chord?

Also, Steve is buoyed when his efforts to stick up for Ryan are appreciated by Michelle, Chesney is gutted when he can't afford to pay to get his van fixed, while Karl and Sunita become frustrated by their state of impoverishment.

Deirdre and Ken are horrified as Tracy is taken to hospital, where her condition worsens and she is diagnosed with a severe kidney infection. 

As Tracy is confronted by the implications of her one remaining kidney failing, Steve appears. Will his words ease her terrifying situation?

Meanwhile, in Malvern, Mary discovers that the hotel rooms she arranged have been double booked. She suggests to Roy that they should sleep in the motor home. Later, as they are about to take their seats for the recital, Roy has a guilty conscience. He tells Mary that he can't spend the night in the motor home with her, and what's more, he really should be there for his wife's big night. Mary stifles her disappointment as they head back to Weatherfield. But will they make it in time to see Hayley and Norris trip the light fantastic?

Elsewhere, blaming himself for the situation Tyrone is in, Kevin buys kebabs and goes to see him. Ignoring his initial hostility, Kevin persists in making him see sense - he can't lose his baby a second time round and must fight for what is his. Will Tyrone take Kevin's advice?

Also, there's an uncomfortable stand off at the Bistro as Stella and Leanne clash with Karl and Sunita, but which pair will be asked to leave?

----------

Dazzle (31-07-2012), Glen1 (31-07-2012), tammyy2j (31-07-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

So who is paying for Sunita and Karl's trip to the Bistro, Dev probably?

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> So who is playing for Sunita and Karl's trip to the Bistro, Dev probably?


Sunita has her own money.  Neither of them are married anyway.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Sunita has her own money.  Neither of them are married anyway.


She can pay Karl's debts now so

----------


## tammyy2j

. Double Post

----------


## xcarlyx

Kirsty needs to go. she irritates me.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Kirsty Soames leaves Tyrone Dobbs devastated this evening (August 6) by suddenly ending their relationship.

Tonight's double bill sees the couple's crisis escalate as Tyrone accidentally knocks Kirsty (Natalie Gumede) to the ground during an argument in the back yard.

Left with a small cut to her head, Kirsty suggests that Tyrone (Alan Halsall) should now be able to understand her own anger problems. However, Tyrone is disgusted by her insinuations - pointing out that the accident can't be compared to the deliberate violence she forces him to endure.

Later, returning from The Rovers, Tyrone is shocked to find that Kirsty has packed her bags - believing that he is better off without her.

Failing to convince Kirsty to stay, Tyrone must say a heartbreaking goodbye to his pregnant fiancÃ©e. It's not the last he's seen of Kirsty, but when will she be back?

Coronation Street airs tonight at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Kirsty Soames leaves Tyrone Dobbs devastated this evening (August 6) by suddenly ending their relationship.

Tonight's double bill sees the couple's crisis escalate as Tyrone accidentally knocks Kirsty (Natalie Gumede) to the ground during an argument in the back yard.

Left with a small cut to her head, Kirsty suggests that Tyrone (Alan Halsall) should now be able to understand her own anger problems. However, Tyrone is disgusted by her insinuations - pointing out that the accident can't be compared to the deliberate violence she forces him to endure.

Later, returning from The Rovers, Tyrone is shocked to find that Kirsty has packed her bags - believing that he is better off without her.

Failing to convince Kirsty to stay, Tyrone must say a heartbreaking goodbye to his pregnant fiancÃ©e. It's not the last he's seen of Kirsty, but when will she be back?

Coronation Street airs tonight at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Mary Taylor isn't best pleased as Hayley Cropper returns home in tonight's (August 6) double bill of the soap.

Mary (Patti Clare) feels that she's getting ever closer to Roy (David Neilson) after helping him out at the cafÃ©. However, she is soon left out in the cold when Hayley bursts through the door.

Hayley (Julie Hesmondhalgh) is relieved to be back following her trip away, but does she need to worry about Mary's crush on Roy?

Coronation Street continues tonight at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV1

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Mary Taylor isn't best pleased as Hayley Cropper returns home in tonight's (August 6) double bill of the soap.

Mary (Patti Clare) feels that she's getting ever closer to Roy (David Neilson) after helping him out at the cafÃ©. However, she is soon left out in the cold when Hayley bursts through the door.

Hayley (Julie Hesmondhalgh) is relieved to be back following her trip away, but does she need to worry about Mary's crush on Roy?

Coronation Street continues tonight at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV1

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Kate Ford has warned that Tracy Barlow's upcoming health scare won't be enough to make the scheming character change her ways.

Tracy's life hangs in the balance later this week as she is diagnosed with a severe kidney infection, which gives her pause for reflection as she drifts in and out of consciousness in hospital.

Ford told The Mirror: "It's a horrible situation and it's definitely life-threatening. Tracy loses consciousness for a few days and the doctors tell Ken and Deirdre to prepare for the worst.

"She is drifting in and out of consciousness and she genuinely thinks she might die. Tracy even says to Deirdre, 'I'm really sorry for all the mistakes I've made and I'm grateful for all the second chances you've given me'."

Asked about Tracy showing her softer side, the actress joked: "It must be all the medication she is on! Tracy does show her vulnerability, but a leopard never changes its spots, so enjoy it while it lasts."

Ford added that she has enjoyed having a quieter time on Coronation Street in recent months.

She said: "I quite like that, actually. More recently the heavier storylines have fallen to characters such as Peter Barlow and Carla Connor, but that can be very tiring and full-on for the actors involved. 

"It's nice, as a mum, that I've been quieter. Some weeks I might only be in a couple of days, or not needed at all, so I get to spend more time with my son."

Coronation Street airs Tracy's health scare on Friday (August 10) at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Kate Ford has warned that Tracy Barlow's upcoming health scare won't be enough to make the scheming character change her ways.

Tracy's life hangs in the balance later this week as she is diagnosed with a severe kidney infection, which gives her pause for reflection as she drifts in and out of consciousness in hospital.

Ford told The Mirror: "It's a horrible situation and it's definitely life-threatening. Tracy loses consciousness for a few days and the doctors tell Ken and Deirdre to prepare for the worst.

"She is drifting in and out of consciousness and she genuinely thinks she might die. Tracy even says to Deirdre, 'I'm really sorry for all the mistakes I've made and I'm grateful for all the second chances you've given me'."

Asked about Tracy showing her softer side, the actress joked: "It must be all the medication she is on! Tracy does show her vulnerability, but a leopard never changes its spots, so enjoy it while it lasts."

Ford added that she has enjoyed having a quieter time on Coronation Street in recent months.

She said: "I quite like that, actually. More recently the heavier storylines have fallen to characters such as Peter Barlow and Carla Connor, but that can be very tiring and full-on for the actors involved. 

"It's nice, as a mum, that I've been quieter. Some weeks I might only be in a couple of days, or not needed at all, so I get to spend more time with my son."

Coronation Street airs Tracy's health scare on Friday (August 10) at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## parkerman

> Some weeks I might only be in a couple of days, or not needed at all, so I get to spend more time with my son."


Spend all the time you need, luv.

----------

alan45 (07-08-2012), Glen1 (06-08-2012)

----------


## alan45

> Spend all the time you need, luv.




 this is the same Kate Plank who was quitting last year for the sake of her family and then discovered her Bank Balance was more important

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Tracy Barlow is finally kicked out by Emily Bishop this evening (August 9) as she pushes her luck too far.

Emily (Eileen Derbyshire) tries to keep Tracy busy in tonight's episode by arranging some paid floristry work for her at the church, only to be left infuriated when she fails to turn up.

Later, the situation at Number 3 becomes even more intolerable when Tracy (Kate Ford) deliberately ruins another pair of Norris's dancing shoes - unaware that they have sentimental value to Emily as they used to belong to Ernest.

Emily subsequently loses patience with Tracy, giving her some harsh home truths and sending her packing.

Tracy is distraught over her latest setback, explaining that she feels really ill. Unfortunately for her, however, nobody believes a word she has to sayâ¦


Â© ITV

Coronation Street airs tonight at 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------

Dazzle (09-08-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Tracy Barlow's loved ones are left in turmoil this evening (August 10) as her health takes a sudden turn for the worse.

Tonight's double bill sees the Weatherfield schemer further alienate those around her as she continues to claim that she feels tired and unwell.

It's clear that nobody believes Tracy (Kate Ford) given her long history of lies and manipulation. However, the Barlows and Steve soon receive a shock when they walk into Number 1 to find Tracy unconscious on the floor.

Springing into action, Ken immediately calls an ambulance - while Deirdre feels terrible for ignoring Tracy's complaints. At the hospital, how will the Barlows cope when they hear that Tracy may not pull through?


Â© ITV

Coronation Street airs tonight at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## Perdita

Tracy Barlow's loved ones are left in turmoil this evening (August 10) as her health takes a sudden turn for the worse.

Tonight's double bill sees the Weatherfield schemer further alienate those around her as she continues to claim that she feels tired and unwell.

It's clear that nobody believes Tracy (Kate Ford) given her long history of lies and manipulation. However, the Barlows and Steve soon receive a shock when they walk into Number 1 to find Tracy unconscious on the floor.

Springing into action, Ken immediately calls an ambulance - while Deirdre feels terrible for ignoring Tracy's complaints. At the hospital, how will the Barlows cope when they hear that Tracy may not pull through?


Â© ITV

Coronation Street airs tonight at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------

